# Food plot sprayers



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)

NorthJeff, I have the same sprayer. I use it on the back of my Ford Tractor. I have is strapped to a steel platform bracket that I bought at TSC. It attaches to my 3 point hitch. Makes it nice for adjusting the spraying height.


----------

